# 1975 Lime Schwinn Sports Tourer



## Schwinn499

Got this one home with some help from Lee (schwinnman67). I cant wait for some shop time to get to working on it.


----------



## Metacortex

Look forward to seeing the details and clean-up on this one as it appears so unmolested and original!


----------



## RustyHornet

Wow. My favorite Schwinn color.....


----------



## island schwinn

better hurry up.have a blue SS coming your way in a few weeks.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Sweet!
I bought a 22" frame years ago from a guy who was going to make a tandem from a couple frames. He tossed the fork.
I've been looking for a stock fork for the frame for many years now with no luck. The frame has been serving as wallpaper in my garage.
I suppose I'll have just go with an all chrome fork.


----------



## Metacortex

Eric Amlie said:


> I bought a 22" frame years ago from a guy who was going to make a tandem from a couple frames. He tossed the fork. I've been looking for a stock fork for the frame for many years now with no luck...




Note that a Ladies' Super Sport has a fork with a 1-1/8" longer steerer than a 22" Men's model Super Sport, Sports Tourer or Superior. As such they can easily be cut-down and threaded to fit. They are also plentiful, cheap, and usually in great condition.

I'll have to double check my measurements but I also think that a 21/22" Continental (Men's) fork is the same as the Ladies' SS, that is with a steerer about 1-1/8" longer than a 22" Men's FB fork.


----------



## GTs58

Love the Lime! So how was the packing?


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> Love the Lime! So how was the packing?



Packing was decent but when youve had bikes packed by Islandschwinn, every other pack job is just not up to par, but no to damage to speak of.


----------



## schwinnman67

That is a nice bike, too bad it wasn't a 22" frame..... Looked like the only non orig parts were the tires and 1 crank cap.


----------



## HARPO

Great looking bike! I have its brother....


----------



## HARPO

BTW...I also have one in Orange...and both are the hard to get 26'' frames...


----------



## redscampi

Well, since we're sharing...


----------



## Schwinn499

redscampi said:


> Well, since we're sharing...



I have NOS rolls of Sunset Orange bar tape if you guys are interested 




HARPO said:


> BTW...I also have one in Orange...and both are the hard to get 26'' frames...View attachment 304928


----------



## Schwinn499

Up next at the So Cal Schwinn Shop is this bad boy. Got it tore down, and started on the rebuild. Bottom bracket and head tube over hauled. Removed all the previous owners touch-ups....i hate touch ups. Looking good so far.


----------



## Schwinn499

Round two today was highly productive. Everything is so clean already its just a lot of hot soapy water and a soft tooth brush, then lube. I think im keeping the gum walls but we'll see, they play well with the green. I can't wait to wrap the bars. Getting close.


----------



## frankster41

I have a bike just like that but a bit  later 79ish and it has the forward freewheel feature. I liked the green color and that the chain keeps moving when you are not pedaling thats why I kept it. This is the only non ballooner I have.


----------



## Schwinn499

frankster41 said:


> I have a bike just like that but a bit  later 79ish and it has the forward freewheel feature. I liked the green color and that the chain keeps moving when you are not pedaling thats why I kept it. This is the only non ballooner I have.



Probabaly not quite *just* like this one...from what I know front freewheel bikes were only made on electro forged frames. This bike was hand brazed right along side the Paramount.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> Probabaly not quite *just* like this one...




Well it is the same color.


----------



## frankster41

Oh so electro forged is a later and greater process so it must be better.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

frankster41 said:


> Oh so electro forged is a later and greater process so it must be better.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk



Not exactly. "Electro forged" is the mass production process used on most Schwinns you see. These fillet brazed Sports Tourers are hand brazed with 4130 CroMo tubing, a completely different and far superior animal.


----------



## Schwinn499

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/schwinn-braze.html


----------



## frankster41

Oh ok good to know. I appreciate the info on that. 
L8R

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

Here it is. Got everything buttoned up and dialed in this evening, ready for a maiden voyage. This bike is sweet, thanks again Lee!


----------



## Dale Alan

A thing of beauty.


----------



## schwinnman67

Looks great!! Can't wait to see the Superior done.


----------



## GTs58

That is super sweet! When the time comes that it's taking up to much room give me a heads up.


----------

